# Say NO to gun control!



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh and whats the black to White ratio on that BTW


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Contrary to the statement above, Louisiana and New Orleans have very little gun control laws!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It has always been the Liberals strong point to mislead facts. Crime is a big one . Deaths due to fire arms is another , they never want to talk about who the real victims are and who does the killing. Blame LEO for the death of thugs it sells good .


----------

